# Are we doing something wrong?



## lauraclarke91

Teddy is now 13 weeks old, and I am starting to think he lured us into a false sense of thinking he was a perfect puppy! 

Since his 3rd night with us he has slept through without a peep in his crate at night, however for the past 2 nights he has barked the house down for around 30 minutes after we put him in the crate. He then sleeps through without any more noise.

Also, he used to be quite happy to travel in the car. He made slight wimpers for the first few minutes but then would curl up and sleep, however now he barks constantly from the moment we get in to the moment we get out.

We initially had a car carrier for him that had been recommended by a few people on here, however he has now chewed through the strap that was attached from the carrier to his collar. I have since purchased a soft crate and tried him in this last night with a kong to keep him occupied, but he was quiet for about 5 minutes and then started barking again.

I feel like we are doing something wrong to make him take these backwards steps, and I thought it was meant to be getting easier, not harder  

Does anyone have any advice? Thank you in advance.

Laura and (a very yappy) Teddy xx


----------



## lady amanda

Oh dont you worry, you are still in the very very very early stages. you will have loads of back and forth. loads of it gets harder, easier and the like. just stick with all your training. try and get him as confident with new things as you can. it will all work out


----------



## fairlie

Lulling you into a false sense of security was a very clever tactic. He must have met up with some big dogs in a park somewhere who reminded him to act his age. He is being a puppy and it does not last forever.


----------



## Cat 53

Ah...he's discovered his vocal chords then.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Regarding the car - I had a double carrier for both that attached to their harness. Whenever they would try to chew on it, I immediately would stop it by putting my hand on it and turning them around. They were also in the front seat with the AC blowing so that the air circulated over them as they slept. Sometimes they would stick their faces in the air as if hanging out the window. They also liked to see out. My seat was elevated some so they could watch things go by but was deep enough that they could sleep curled up if they wanted to. 

As for the nighttime routine - is just be grateful it's only 30 minutes and not all night. Do you play music for Teddy or is it silent? I played a slow song playlist (not the calm dog classical cd) and used it whenever I would put them down for a nap or sleep. I'd also play it in the car and they'd fall right asleep. It was a conditioned response. And I liked the songs on the playlist so I didn't mind listening to it over and over. I know the Through the dog's ears series has a puppy calming set too but I just put a bunch of slow songs on a playlist on my phone. 

And yes - it's always a false sense of security. Go back to your routine when you first got him. My guess is that the lull has made you change something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauraclarke91

Thank you for your advice 

I'm happy to report that we had a quiet night with no barking last night. I had taken him for a walk in the evening then we went to puppy class so I think he was shattered come 11pm. The problem may have been that he wasn't tired enough previously.

I also gave him a stuffed kong in the car on the way to class and it kept him quiet all the way there. On the way back I gave him a frozen carrot and this kept him quiet half way then he started barking. Hopefully if I keep giving him a kong he will forget he used to bark in the car and it will break the habit!

Laura x


----------



## Sassy

So maybe Teddy wasn't tired enough. My kids are like that too.


----------



## Datun Walnut

I don't think I've seen a post from a puppy parent that hasn't started with 'My poo is soo clever and a complete angel' and then followed a couple of weeks later with 'Help! We live with a monster!' It's what they all do. 

For the record: We bypassed the 'angel' phase and went straight for the monster phase.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

My two were never Angels, just cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockyx2poos

my two are only 9 and a half weeks old , i have 1 angel and 1 little monster who likes to bark all the time!, i can't wait to be able to walk them to keep them busy, they love going in the garden but my little monster also likes to eat everything! which has already resulted in him having a bad stomach! any clues on how to stop them barking when you are only the other side of a stair gate would be most helpful! 
Lauraclarke91 i feel like maybe I'm always doing something wrong and I've only had monty and pablo a week and a half :/


----------



## Mazzapoo

Aw don't panic! It just goes to show how much of a responsible owner you are  I'd be tempted to go in and out of the baby gate about 100 times to desensitise him to it, praising and maybe throwing a treat through when he's quiet.


----------



## Brockyx2poos

Thanks mazapoo , monty is so noisy still , I'm trying to ignore his barking and wining but it's getting so loud, poor lil Pablo just sits quietly beside him, so now I ignore him and make a fuss of Pablo , I wonder if monty will ever get the hint! ?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I think two makes it a little different. Beemer was the loud one. But what I learned was that Lexi was the instigator. What you may not be seeing is Pablo being anxious and Monty essentially trying to alert you to Pablo's upset. I would suggest going in and out and in and out without fuss either way. That's it's just matter of fact. But that every time you leave is just a signal that you are coming back. The key with two is the quiet one isn't always being good. Poor loud one gets in trouble all of the time but the instigator is probably the one getting away with it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

